# nmcli error: Could not create NMClient object.

## dartleader

Hello everyone, I'm trying to connect a laptop with a new Gentoo install to the internet. It was fine for a couple days but following my latest update, I'm getting the following error with nmcli:

```
Error: Could not create NMClient object: Could not connect: No such file or directory.
```

I am able to still use the internet by using the install USB to run net-setup and chroot into the disk, but am not able to access the internet otherwise.

I've posted the output of strace, but lack the requisite knowledge to really understand it. My emerge --info information is posted as well.

Output of strace nmcli: http://dpaste.com/1MPNPPZ

Output of emerge --info networkmanager:

```
Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2520M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     3613360 total,   1418124 free

KiB Swap:    3576828 total,   3502220 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 07 Apr 2020 00:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 8284530f4bd86a38b9867f847bd844f5d8d08e87

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

distcc 3.3.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r2::gentoo, 3.6.10-r1::gentoo, 3.7.7-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_CA.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j13 -l4"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 bzip2 crypt hardened iconv ipv6 libtirpc multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre pie readline seccomp split-usr ssl ssp unicode xattr xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-misc/networkmanager-1.18.4-r3::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="bluetooth dhclient introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing -consolekit -dhcpcd -elogind -gnutls -iwd -json -ofono -ovs -policykit -resolvconf (-selinux) -systemd -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

FEATURES="binpkg-logs distlocks usersync pid-sandbox sfperms news unmerge-orphans userpriv config-protect-if-modified fixlafiles qa-unresolved-soname-deps usersandbox binpkg-docompress assume-digests ipc-sandbox distcc sandbox parallel-fetch network-sandbox unmerge-logs merge-sync multilib-strict preserve-libs protect-owned unknown-features-warn xattr userfetch ebuild-locks binpkg-dostrip strict"

```

Thanks for your help!

----------

